# Galvan Reels?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Galvan reels? I have found a store with a couple on super clearance. They have a Torque T-12 for $325 that is normally $535. But I have no experience with them and dont know anyone that does. They are quite nice from what I understand.

This leads to my next question. I have a 10wt Echo rod and am thinking of getting a better reel. The T-12 is a 12wt size, but they are very very light. Lighter than my current 9/10wt reel. And the T-12 is only .25 inches larger in diameter. It holds a whole nother 100yds of backing. Which could be a bonus for me, as I plan to target kings.sailfish/dorado, and maybe small tarpon with it. Any cons to putting an oversize reel on a 10wt? It is lighter than current and only .25 inch bigger. They dont have a T-10 in stock.


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

The T-12 reels and all the T-series are sweet reels. You would not be disappointed going with the T-12 on a 10wt. They have great drags and pick up line well. Grab it at that price and enjoy.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. I think I will.

I just wanted to get an opinion on oversizing to make sure there wasn't some aspect that I wasn't thinking of. I'm relatively inexperienced at fly fishing. I've done it off and on (much more off) for 15 years or so. But I have no experience in anything this large.

I was looking for something a bit nicer than my Bass Pro White River Kingfisher 9/10. But there seems that once you get above a 9wt, there is a big gap in reel price/quality. There's the $100-$150 rells and then they jump straight to the $500+ reels. I wanted to be somewhere in between. This clearance priced reel fits the bill. Except that I wanted about 3 spools for different lines. At $250 each for the Galvans, that wont be happening. I'll just have to use my Kingfisher to spool my different lines off backwards and store them on extra kingfisher spools. LOL


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Galvan makes high quality reels. I've never been disappointed with them.


Sage makes good reels and in large sizes. They're not as expensive as Abel or Nautilus. Hatch and Loop also make good large reels.


----------

